# This season's cancellations



## Kzach (May 14, 2011)

Law & Order: LA, Chase & Human Target all got killed off. NOT. HAPPY. JAN!

Any of the shows that you like been cut?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG9tiaY-2Qo[/ame]


----------



## ggroy (May 14, 2011)

Wonder if they will cancel any of the CSI shows.


----------



## DumbPaladin (May 14, 2011)

No, you pretty much hit most of the ones I'm sorry to see go ... but we're still a week away from upfronts ... so there's still potentially time for shows to fall by the wayside.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 14, 2011)

Sad to see Human Target go. I blame the lack of the Bear McCreary soundtrack in season 2.


----------



## Sammael (May 14, 2011)

Human Target season 2 was weak. Indira Varma ruined the show.


----------



## DumbPaladin (May 14, 2011)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Sad to see Human Target go. I blame the lack of the Bear McCreary soundtrack in season 2.




Can't be that.  The Cape had McCreary's talents all season, and they got cancelled before they even got to show their final episode.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 14, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> Can't be that.  The Cape had McCreary's talents all season, and they got cancelled before they even got to show their final episode.



That... err... had other reasons.


----------



## DumbPaladin (May 14, 2011)

Sammael said:


> Human Target season 2 was weak. Indira Varma ruined the show.




I disagree 100%.  Season 2 was, for the most part, an entirely different show than it was in Season 1, but I enjoyed both versions.  Since the writing did change, it would make sense to blame the writers & FOX for forcing the drastic change in tone, not Ms. Varma.


----------



## DumbPaladin (May 14, 2011)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That... err... had other reasons.




You speak the truth ...


----------



## Crothian (May 14, 2011)

I'm sad to see Chicago code go that was one of the stronger shows that got canned that I've noticed.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 14, 2011)

Stargate Universe got canceled after it started to get good.

Show's really need to stop doing that.


----------



## Kzach (May 14, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Stargate Universe got canceled after it started to get good.
> 
> Show's really need to stop doing that.




Well, technically SGU was cancelled last season and is simply finishing it's run through this season.

As for Human Target, I have to agree that the second season lost it's oomph. Indira's character was an awful addition. Mainly I'm disappointed that I won't get to see Janet Montgomery in more skimpy bikini's though 

Chase I felt could've developed quite well. I don't feel there were any 'weak' episodes, although I wouldn't say there were any that blew me away either.

I think I'm most upset at L&O:LA being canned. I enjoyed the first season and the second season I felt only got stronger with Molina going back to being a detective. Howard was awesome as the prosecutor. Personally, I think it  all over SVU and Criminal Intent and yet they're both going strong :/


----------



## ggroy (May 14, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Stargate Universe got canceled after it started to get good.




The finale of SGU went out on a whimper.  The final episode was kinda boring.

Wonder if the final episode was done as a last minute rush job change, when they first found out that the show was being cancelled.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 14, 2011)

I kinda liked _Traffic Light _and _Mr. Sunshine,_ but there isn't really anything I'll miss and some (_Better With You, Outsourced_) I'm glad are gone.

Too bad they also didn't cancel _Rules of Engagement._ I thought sitcoms were supposed to be funny.  I also would have rather seen _The Office _and _Two and a Half Men _put out of their misery than mutate into their upcoming unpromising incarnatations (Ashton Kutcher? Really?).


----------



## Sammael (May 14, 2011)

Kzach said:


> As for Human Target, I have to agree that the second season lost it's oomph. Indira's character was an awful addition. Mainly I'm disappointed that I won't get to see Janet Montgomery in more skimpy bikini's though



Seconded. Especially the part about Janet Montgomery.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2011)

And yet, _Bob's Burgers_ lives on...


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 15, 2011)

Crothian said:


> I'm sad to see Chicago code go that was one of the stronger shows that got canned that I've noticed.



Where are these announcements? I've really enjoyed Chicago Code this season. Very strong show.


----------



## Crothian (May 15, 2011)

Eric Anondson said:


> Where are these announcements? I've really enjoyed Chicago Code this season. Very strong show.




I heard via people posting on facebook.  Googling it though seemed to bring up a few links saying it is canceled.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (May 15, 2011)

Outsourced is gone... 

Worried about Chuck, hopefully it survives.


----------



## Rabulias (May 15, 2011)

I have heard that _Chuck _got renewed for 13 episodes, but NBC confirmed it will be the final season. It's a guilty pleasure of mine. The show is fun. I think if they know going in it's the end, they can whip up a satisfying conclusion to the series.

Agreed about _The Chicago Code_; I really thought that was gonna get Fox's ax _next _year... 

I will also miss ABC's _No Ordinary Family_, another guilty pleasure; not every episode was perfect, but I enjoyed them.

I happen to like _Bob's Burgers_; its humor is weird and offbeat, but it's right up my alley, so I cannot eat or drink while watching it.  I was expecting it to be cancelled, so I am pleasantly surprised that it will be back. I can't guarantee it's for everyone, but I would encourage folks to give it another try.

Here's a good site for renewal/cancellation summary: http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/the-renew-cancel-index/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2011)

Looks like I can prune my DVR's recording tree...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2011)

It also looks as if _17th Precinct_ won't get picked up either.  I looked at press for the thing and thought to myself..."Too nBSG."  (And I liked nBSG.)

I still would have liked to see a magical police procedural.  Quick, somebody in Hollywood call Terry Pratchett and option his Discworld series so they can do a Watch based show!


----------



## Kzach (May 15, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Outsourced is gone...
> 
> Worried about Chuck, hopefully it survives.




I just don't get the world we live in where a series like Chuck gets renewed over and over and over, and yet shows that are ten times as good get axed, over and over and over.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I still would have liked to see a magical police procedural.



You might get your wish. I can't remember the name of it, but I read that there was a series that was greenlit where it was set in a world where fairy creatures were real. I already hate it.


----------



## ggroy (May 15, 2011)

Kzach said:


> I just don't get the world we live in where a series like Chuck gets renewed over and over and over, and yet shows that are ten times as good get axed, over and over and over.




Two words:  Advertising Revenue.  

Also costs of production.


----------



## DumbPaladin (May 15, 2011)

*Long overdue*



StreamOfTheSky said:


> Outsourced is gone...




Thank all that is holy.  I will never understand what led NBC executives to decide there would be humor in the mass unemployment of people in the U.S. and the wholesale exporting of their jobs to third world countries.

"Hey, let's make fun of the fact that people can't get jobs!"  

Wow.  Just wow. No wonder NBC is in 4th place among the 4 major networks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 15, 2011)

Perhaps some of the NBC programming execs got outsourced...


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 15, 2011)

GrayLinnorm said:


> <SNIP>
> Too bad they also didn't cancel _Rules of Engagement._ I thought sitcoms were supposed to be funny.  I also would have rather seen _The Office _and _Two and a Half Men _put out of their misery than mutate into their upcoming unpromising incarnatations (Ashton Kutcher? Really?).



I like _Rules of Engagement_, the humor is great for someone who has been married 20+ years.  Spouses  can point and stare and tell each other, "you totally do that".  As for _L&O_...good riddance, I was waiting for L&O Paris or L&O London or L&O Cleveland... _ CSI: Miami_ could go away too.
As for T&aHM, they really screwed up in not hiring Emilio Esteves to take Charlie's place...  A missed opportunity to tell Charlie the wonder twit that frankly my dear, we don't give a damn.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 15, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> Thank all that is holy.  I will never understand what led NBC executives to decide there would be humor in the mass unemployment of people in the U.S. and the wholesale exporting of their jobs to third world countries.




Likely because the movie the show comes from is actually quite good. Not that that's good reasoning, but it was probably a factor.

The loss of _Chicago Code_ is very disappointing; it's the best new show from broadcast networks this year.


----------



## Kzach (May 15, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> As for _L&O_...good riddance, I was waiting for L&O Paris or L&O London or L&O Cleveland...




I think you're possibly making the mistake of judging a book by its cover. I'm not a fan of all the L&O iterations and to be fair, they're all substantially different in flavour, with only the very basic premise being the same. L&O: LA was damn fine quality TV. It had excellent actors and excellent scripts. The second half of the first season when Molina becomes a detective especially. Alfred Molina, Terrence Howard, Alana de la Garza, are all really good. It's a real shame it got canned.


----------



## Villano (May 15, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I still would have liked to see a magical police procedural.




ABC is doing a pilot for a series about Edgar Allan Poe solving weird crimes.  Not quite what your asking for, but it's something (and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll turn out to be good).




Thunderfoot said:


> As for _L&O_...good riddance, I was waiting for L&O Paris or L&O London or L&O Cleveland...



_

There actually is a Law & Order: UK.  It airs on BBC America.  

Personally, I don't like it.  The actors are okay, but the are literally just refilming old L&O scripts.  Apparently, Dick Wolf didn't want them doing anything original. _


----------



## JDragon (May 15, 2011)

Lie to Me also got canceled which is a bummer, my wife I both enjoyed that one.


----------



## Kzach (May 15, 2011)

JDragon said:


> Lie to Me also got canceled which is a bummer, my wife I both enjoyed that one.




I thought it started out strong with a lot of good episodes in the first season. But then it just... I don't know, got weird and far too contrived. His daughter was always a target and it was always a personal vendetta or something. I got tired of it after about half-way through season 2.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2011)

Villano said:


> ABC is doing a pilot for a series about Edgar Allan Poe solving weird crimes.  Not quite what your asking for, but it's something (and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll turn out to be good).




I looked it up- I don't think its been greenlighted so far, but its not dead, either.  However, I wonder if they've ever seen Gerard Depardieu's _Vidocq_?
Vidocq (2001) - IMDb


> There actually is a Law & Order: UK.  It airs on BBC America.
> 
> Personally, I don't like it.  The actors are okay, but the are literally just refilming old L&O scripts.  Apparently, Dick Wolf didn't want them doing anything original.




There are some variances, due largely do differences in UK and US law, but some episodes feel like they just dubbed in British accents.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 16, 2011)

The spam (Chaquan) just got reported. EDIT: Spammer removed. Thanks mods!

Anyways, I'm definitely sad to see several shows go. Human Target (even with the S2 differences) and Breaking In will be quite missed. Lie to Me doesn't hurt quite as much for me, since I lost most interest when Cal started being a complete jerk to everyone.

A few others are on my 'sad to see it go' list. Even The Cape. (Yes, I know I'm in the minority on that one, but I found it more entertaining than the rest of the stuff in that timeslot. )

A few of the shows coming up in the fall might have some promise, but as always, it remains to be seen if they live up or not.


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 16, 2011)

I have noticed.. and perhaps not surprisingly that nobody has mentioned the cancellation of V.

I saw maybe 3-4 eps of the new series. But it never really grabbed me. 

Im going to try Fallen Skies (new tnt series about alien takeover) but will avoid Terra Nova ( Dinosaurs just dont do it for me)


----------



## Kzach (May 16, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> I have noticed.. and perhaps not surprisingly that nobody has mentioned the cancellation of V.




When the combined hotness of Laura Vandervoort and Morena Baccarin can't keep my interest, let alone the interest of the masses, then nothing can save it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 16, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> I have noticed.. and perhaps not surprisingly that nobody has mentioned the cancellation of V.
> 
> I saw maybe 3-4 eps of the new series. But it never really grabbed me.
> 
> Im going to try Fallen Skies (new tnt series about alien takeover) but will avoid Terra Nova ( Dinosaurs just dont do it for me)



Fallen Skies...

Wasn't there a show named like that already? Or what was it called. It was also about an alien invasion, and originally supposed to go over several decades of history showing the invasion going on?

Oh, that was Dark Skies. Coincidence?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> I have noticed.. and perhaps not surprisingly that nobody has mentioned the cancellation of V.



Saw the original, and nothing in the ads made me think they had improved enough on it for me to look at it.



> Im going to try Fallen Skies (new tnt series about alien takeover) but will avoid Terra Nova ( Dinosaurs just dont do it for me)




I'm curious about both, but more about the latter than the former.  Here's why:

The summary at IMDB (here) reminds me a little bit of Julian May's Saga of Pliocene Exile series.  So I want to see if there's any connection.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 16, 2011)

Here's a better link for cancelled shows.

I will miss:

The Cape
The Event
The Good Guys
Lie To Me
Mr. Sunshine
No Ordinary Family
Outsourced
$#*! My Dad Says
V

The Cape and No Ordinary Family were fun to watch and I really think people missed the point of the genre and didn't give it enough credit.

The Event and V. I *knew* I shouldn't have watched these. Too many of these shows go unresolved. I wanted to see how things played out.

I will really miss the Good Guys. If I'm going to enjoy a crime show, it needs a good deal of humor and interesting characters (Bones and Psych come to mind).

I agree Lie To Me was starting to lose me, but I was hoping they would resolve Cal's issues and bring him closer to center again.

Mr. Sunshine was my semi-replacement for Better Off Ted. These shows are the closest thing we get on TV to Office Space and I really enjoy that humor.

I didn't think I would like Outsourced for the same reasons people mentioned above. But the show was not about making fun of American unemployment via outsourcing. It was a fish out of water comedy and had its funny moments. Enough that I would not have minded another season.

$#*! My Dad Says turned out to be better than I thought it would be. It's not a terrible shame that it's gone, but I would have kept watching.

And I don't think people are saying that L&O:LA should have been cancelled because the cast was terrible or the writing stunk. But I'm sure the newest incarnation suffered from the glut of crime clones. And even if L&O:LA was the best of the best, people are less likely to tune in if the are embedded in the older series, no matter how mediocre they are in comparison. The cancellation of any crime clone is a plus in my book, it sounds like it was too bad that LA had to bite the bullet instead of one of the others.


----------



## Fifth Element (May 16, 2011)

DumbPaladin said:


> "Hey, let's make fun of the fact that people can't get jobs!"



Did you watch the show? Because that's not what the humour is based on.

Edit: As Vyvyan said above. Like any other sitcom, the humour is character- and relationship-driven, really.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 16, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Here's a better link for cancelled shows.
> 
> 
> $#*! My Dad Says
> ...




Look out! Bill Shatner is on the loose again!!!!!!

Sorry, just had to. 

I got turned off on TV a long time ago (when every new show as 'Reality') and haven't really seen anything to draw me back in. 

Also, someone commented on the SGU finale ep. The fact it seemed like it was pasted together at the last moment is they didn't expect to be cancelled so soon. Reminds me of Babylon 5, designed to have a 5 year run, but when they got into Season 3 and Season 4, they went ahead and filmed the final episode and put it in the can and sat on it until the word came they were cancelled, though it was intended as a limited run series anyway.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2011)

I'm somewhat disappointed to see $#*! My Dad Says get the axe.  I read the book based on the twitter feed/website- best $5 I've spent in a while!  (Reminded me of some people I know- NOT family- some of whom didn't recognize themselves as being like that guy...)

No, it wasn't great, but like I said, for ME, it hit close to home.


----------



## Kzach (May 16, 2011)

Oh, I'd forgotten about The Good Guys. Yeah, that was just starting to hit its stride too. It wasn't what I'd call a great show, but it was one that I looked forward to every week.

I actually just learned that the actor in that, Colin Hanks, is Tom Hanks SON! Man I feel old. I only just rewatched Big the other day.


----------



## Herschel (May 17, 2011)

GrayLinnorm said:


> Too bad they also didn't cancel _Rules of Engagement._ I thought sitcoms were supposed to be funny. I also would have rather seen _The Office _and _Two and a Half Men _put out of their misery than mutate into their upcoming unpromising incarnatations (Ashton Kutcher? Really?).




Sadly 
"Rules" is actually much, much better than the drek they replaced it wiyth on Mondays, "Mad Love". It has a pretty good cast but it just sucks royal monkey rectums.


----------



## Herschel (May 17, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> I have noticed.. and perhaps not surprisingly that nobody has mentioned the cancellation of V.




Really? Crap. I liked it well enough. A couple of the characters were pretty solid (Lisa, Joshua and the priest) and I like Elizabeth Mitchell in what I've seen her in (admittedly this and Gia).


----------



## Herschel (May 17, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There are some variances, due largely do differences in UK and US law, but some episodes feel like they just dubbed in British accents.




It was fun listening to Jamie Bamber's "accent". Rumor has it it lured Freema away from BBC to ITV which threw a monkey wrench in to Torchwood casting as she was slated to become a regular cast member.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 17, 2011)

Herschel said:


> Sadly "Rules" is actually much, much better than the drek they replaced it wiyth on Mondays, "Mad Love". It has a pretty good cast but it just sucks royal monkey rectums.




I quite like Mad Love. There's no question that my appreciation for the cast is a big part of it -- man do I ever loves me some Sarah Chalke -- but as sitcoms go I find it plenty entertaining. Traffic Light was surprisingly good, too.


----------



## Herschel (May 17, 2011)

Sarah Chalke and Judy Greer, rawr. I see that's cancelled too. CBS' stranglehold on Mondays is hinging on continuing the premise on HIMYM and Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 17, 2011)

Herschel said:


> Sadly
> "Rules" is actually much, much better than the drek they replaced it wiyth on Mondays, "Mad Love". It has a pretty good cast but it just sucks royal monkey rectums.



 Yeah, I was disappointed by that one too.


----------



## ggroy (May 18, 2011)

"Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior" was just cancelled.

It seemed like it was the same type of stories as the original "Criminal Minds", but with a different set of actors.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 18, 2011)

ggroy said:


> "Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior" was just cancelled.
> 
> It seemed like it was the same type of stories as the original "Criminal Minds", but with a different set of actors.



But worse. It had Janeane Garofalo. Playing Janeane Garofalo.

Plus, while Criminal Minds works like a true ensemble, the spin off felt like every character was second fiddle to Forest Whitaker's character. Which didn't work as well. And it wasn't enjoyable watching Forest Whitaker's character channel sociopaths over and over.

Criminal Minds had potential for spin offs, sad they blew it this way.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 18, 2011)

I'm not surprised to see CM:SB get axed.  It wasn't as well written and I think the cast wasn't gelling well.  When I say it wasn't well written, I too often felt they telegraphed their dialog and/or plot, not that they hand holes or that it wasn't believable.  It was just sloppy compared to the original.

As for the casting, I think it might have been more interesting if Forrest & Garafalo had switched roles.


----------



## ggroy (May 18, 2011)

Eric Anondson said:


> But worse. It had Janeane Garofalo. Playing Janeane Garofalo.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> As for the casting, I think it might have been more interesting if Forrest & Garafalo had switched roles.




An anti-Garafalo would have been a sight to see.  


In such a switched roles scenario, it would have taken a lot to suspend my disbelief in her trying to "channel sociopaths".


----------



## Fifth Element (May 18, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm not surprised to see CM:SB get axed.  It wasn't as well written and I think the cast wasn't gelling well.  When I say it wasn't well written, I too often felt they telegraphed their dialog and/or plot, not that they hand holes or that it wasn't believable.  It was just sloppy compared to the original.



Agreed. I also found they were trying to be *INTENSE* _all the time_, which doesn't fit with the original.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2011)

> In such a switched roles scenario, it would have taken a lot to suspend my disbelief in her trying to "channel sociopaths".




I didn't mean a straight-up switch- admittedly, I was unclear- but with her (a teeny-tiny leetle WOOman) as the team leader and (big, bad, Ghost Dog) Whittaker as the brainy analyst.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2011)

Kzach said:


> When the combined hotness of Laura Vandervoort and Morena Baccarin can't keep my interest, let alone the interest of the masses, then nothing can save it.




Yup. I gave up on V when I realized I had five episodes on my DVR unwatched.



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Here's a better link for cancelled shows.
> 
> I will miss:
> 
> ...




No Ordinary Family was getting really good at the end, though they made the classic super hero show mistake of giving someone an 'I win' power and then rationalizing why they don't use it all the time.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (May 19, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn't mean a straight-up switch- admittedly, I was unclear- but with her (a teeny-tiny leetle WOOman) as the team leader and (big, bad, Ghost Dog) Whittaker as the brainy analyst.



I could see that working, maybe it is even what I hoped for. Whitaker could go along playing something like Mandy Patinkin's role from the first two seasons of Criminal Minds. It was Mandy's portrayal of Jason Gideon that hooked me to the show that first season.

Coulda been . . .


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 19, 2011)

Kzach said:


> Dannyalcatraz said:
> 
> 
> > I still would have liked to see a magical police procedural.
> ...




It's called Grimm.  You can see a 4-minute preview here:

Grimm: 4-Minute Trailer - SFX


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 19, 2011)

Hmm...essentially a retread of _Special Unit 2_ and some other shows.

And unless my eyes deceive me, the fuzzy guy in the trailer is the actor who had the lead in _Special Unit 2_.


----------

